

Nixeus 27-inch monitor (2560x1440) for under $500 now on Amazon - corywatilo
http://creativebits.org/nixeus_shatters_27inch_highresolution_display_price_barrier

======
freehunter
Interesting to note that McAfee Web Gateway is blocking nixeus.com for being a
spam domain. I don't have any evidence of their spamming, and I understand
that McAfee's filters are occasionally (often) wrong. I just thought it was
interesting.

------
eriksean
Microcenter has a 27" IPS monitor at $400 ... so, this is hardly earth
shattering news.

